# 2004 Jetta TDI Oil Change



## bohler (May 24, 2004)

I have a new 2004 Jetta TDI and I for the life of me can not figure out how to change the oil in the thing. I bought the little pump that gets the oil out but from there I am lost. Does anybody know the type of oil it takes, and does anybody have some indepth details of how to change everything as far as the water drain and all of that? Thanks in advance from a first time VW owner!!!!


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 2004 Jetta TDI Oil Change (bohler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bohler* »_I have a new 2004 Jetta TDI and I for the life of me can not figure out how to change the oil in the thing. I bought the little pump that gets the oil out but from there I am lost. Does anybody know the type of oil it takes, and does anybody have some indepth details of how to change everything as far as the water drain and all of that? Thanks in advance from a first time VW owner!!!!


Oil type is anything that has the VW 505.01 rating (which is different from the VW 505.00 rating). In the US, you can get Castrol 505.01 (different from Syntec) from a VW dealer, or Motul Specific 505.01 from a Motul dealer. Elf also sells an oil with this specification. The usual oil brands like Mobil, Shell Rotella, Valvoline, etc. do not currently offer an oil in the US that has the VW 505.01 rating. These may be available at on-line VW parts retailers as well.
If the 2004 TDI engine is like previous ones, the filter is under a cap under the top engine cover; the cap can be opened with a specific oil filter cap wrench (76mm 14-flute on older TDI engines, not sure if that is the case with the 2004). The water separator should be on the bottom of the fuel filter. Get a Bentley service manual that includes information on the 2004 TDI engine for complete maintenance instructions.


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: 2004 Jetta TDI Oil Change (bohler)*

The info you are looking for is in your owners manual - There is a specific oil for the car only available through Castrol and Motul. The dealer should know how to change your oil!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

unless you use really crappy fuel...you don't need to waste your time draining the water from the fuel filter.
Check out http://www.tdiclub.com
There have some videos on how to do an oil change using the Pela oil extractor.


----------

